# Got wood ??



## steamboatbob (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup i have finally bitten the bullet and started in earnest thanks to a slab of wood i got and have been working on in my spare time.

what is going on 

Total Timber Case (nicknamed GOT WOOD)
So yes i will try to make absolutely everything out of timber except screws and stuff and back IO Panel, it will have a plexiglass side panel to see everything internally

i cannot get my head around 3d drawing programs and i can scetch quicker anyways so i will get you guys a drawing asap to give you a look at what im doing 

Timber i am using 
Locally sourced Jarrah and sheoak see pics below

Dimensions
600H * 600D * 250W srry but i speak in metric 

i do not forsee that i will be finished relatively quickly as i will more than likely be asking a few questions along the way as it is my first build and also to my limited time that i have for myself.

Hardware going into it that i have allready

ASUS sabertooth Z77 MB
intel i5 3570k
sapphire 7970 OC dual X gfx card
Corsair HX 650w PSU
OCZ Agility 120SSD *2
640GB WD Black Caviar HDD
Corsair H80 CPU COOLER

Still Need 
Full atx Mainboard bracket and backplate to make a template from
Lighting unknown as yet to go blue or uv
white sleeving



OK a little taster for now i have debarked, sanded mucked around with and floodfilled this Jarrah Slab 1500* 550 * 60 with west system resin so i can see into the defects in the timber and give an added depth to it and also to make it totaly solid also if some of the defects show up in the slicing i can use it as a lighting feature

Raw state of PC Case 







after a little work










i need around half of this Jarrah slab for a little charging station for my phones, tablets, kids DS, etc so what i am going to do is slice it 4-5 mm thick by 60 mm and laminate the slices onto a thicker piece of ply for my front panel and other various highlights in the case like drive bays.

Cheers 

BOB


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2012)

in response to the title:
every morning in fact.


lookinf forward to this build


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 15, 2012)

As to the title srry if i offend anyone but it can be changed 

just a reference to the material used


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 15, 2012)

Wife just reminded me i went to the shops today to get some 30 micron gold paint flakes to use in the resin as a bit of a "Feature" 

Shall post pics as soon as something has devloped


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks interesting.  Keep pictures flowing.  Do remember that wood is a great insulator and therefore the worst material for building a computer case esp. in hot climates.  Make sure there will be plenty of airflow because there we be near-ZERO thermal conductivity of heat through the shell of the case.

PS. do explain what "work" you do from one stage to the next, ie. cut, sand, oil, wax, laquer, colour, varnish, etc.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice material, I have never seen Eucalyptus (that I know of).  

There have been other wood builds here in the past, you may want to paruse the project logs regarding the physical dimensions.  May be able to find templates for motherboard and I/O opening on-line.

Another route is to tear apart a case and use the motherboard tray for a mount.

Good luck, interested to see how this progresses.


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 16, 2012)

After a bit of research i am going down the path of tearing up a case i need the one that im using atm but i will get a cheap case from my local shop to get what i need. As to the heat Bonkers i am going to make the bottom of the case fairly hollow and full of fans that are very low noise and high airflow more than likely coolermaster silent 120mm fans 19 db and 90cfm. The cpu atm is watercooled Corsair H80 using a push pull system which i am hoping to locate in the front of the case, radiator will be nicely hidden amongst the drive trays i will be building, but i need to lengthen the lines from the block to the radiator and im not quite sure about that yet. Sasqui this is Jarrah not eucalyptus, eucalyptus looks a lot more like Oak and is lighter in colour.


Next stage that started today was grabbing a big belt sander and taking off the resin that was siting on the surface doing this shows up where the resin has dissapeared into the slab and needs a bit more to "top it up" and also to get rid of a few air bubbles that appear in the process (the Airbubbles appear due to the nature of the resin soaking into dry timber) and can be a pain but a few hits with a sander and one or two more coats of resin will get it looking like this.

this is the same effect that i did with a grandfather clock i made for myself


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 17, 2012)

ok serious stuff here just a basic sketch of what i am trying to get this is no fancy drwing atm most of the fancy cabinetmaking will be done on the fly as i have a heap of material to play with and i have a factory to play around with this. 

ok preliminary sketch here 

this around what i envisaged. atm the bottom of the case will be suspended 30 mm off the desk to allow air to come up under the case from 3, 120mm fans i will be enclosing the Psu in a box to hide any wiring the front panel i am undecided as what to do with the disk drive atm i would love some sort of mechanism lice a car cd player whare the disc is just placed into a slot but all my googling attempts cannot find it. There will be 2 sections to the case front and back, for main cpu space and drive/radiator space. and i am going to try to attempt getting something to hold the rear of my gfx card as it sags a lot in my current case.

other things i have in my mind for this project are shroud for the ssd's, spraying the mainboard air cowling white (i have way too much black in there atm) possibly going to sleeve everything in white i shall see how the budget goes first








now onto todays achievements ( only got one photo in before Phone battery died on me)

today was fairly straight forward used a belt sander to great effect to sand off the excess resin on the slab and showed me all the cracks and splits that i had missed. Masked up the bottom of the slab with plastic wrap and masking tape to stop any resin going straight through the board. then mixed up another batch of resin (west system) and poured in all the gold flakes into the mix. poured it onto the slab and using an old store card (credit card type thing) spread the mix into all the cracks that were left and used a heat gun to get rid of any air bubbles and whiteness in the resin left it for a bit under some heat lamps. came back and smothed it over again popping some air bubbles and then leaving it for a few hours to cool naturally (without the heat lamps. i shall sand this again tomorrow when i get to work until the flakes are totally off the surface of the top and only in the cracks and splits.

and this is the result








Total cost atm in AUD ( this will get updated every time i buy something)

Slab $70
Resin $50
Gold Flakes $18


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2012)

Is that Jarrah? if it is , that's some very nice wood indeed 

Edit: Oh why yes it is (since i read ya post now) good shit!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2012)

wowww.. the gold flakes looks nice
you made it like stone with gold mark


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 18, 2012)

ok went to the local computer shop today to find a nice doner case the result was a corsair 300 R and when i finish with this build if anyone wants the trays etc they can have em. as all im using is the back panel and using the mboard tray for templates. it was cheaper for me to do it this way than buy a lian li back panel and tray and get it shipped to me.









Total cost atm in AUD 

Slab $70
Resin $50
Gold Flakes $18 
Donor case $100


----------



## digibucc (Aug 18, 2012)

steamboatbob said:


> i am undecided as what to do with the disk drive atm i would love some sort of mechanism lice a car cd player whare the disc is just placed into a slot but all my googling attempts cannot find it.



FYI what you are looking for is a "Slot Load Optical Drive" . google that and you'll have no problems finding what you want.


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks heaps digibucc now im back on track


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 19, 2012)

ok i hit the new case with my trusty drill and came away with what i need 

one back panel and one motherboard plate and a USB3/audio jack header with cables






and this is what i dont want this is up for free all you guys need to do is pay for postage as i still have the box. it still has the hard drive bays and the rest of that stuff

PM me if ya want it


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 22, 2012)

ok today was a little bit of fun 

i sliced my Slab up to get the cabinet top out of it then i started to slice some thin pieces up so i can make up my front panel unfortunately photobucket is not working for me atm so i cannot post anything i did today but as soon as it is available i will throw it up here for you guys to have a look at i especially like the resin windows that have turned out 

on a side note i ordered a slot load Blue ray drive (thanks Digibucc for the advice) and i can now start the real fun 


Total cost atm in AUD 

Slab $70
Resin $50
Gold Flakes $18 
Donor case $100 
Slim Slot Load Blue Ray Drive $95

Total  $333.00


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 22, 2012)

ok photo time 

polished the slab last night to get my top ready

i cut the slab using a panel saw with a 28tooth timber blade across the marked line 






then using a fence on the saw i set it up to cut 4 slices at 6mm as seen here 






after that i laid them out in a bookmatch pattern but since saw blade is 3mm thick it looses a lot of the effect also cutting on an angle doesnt really help. Taped them together to see what they look like, used an orbital sander with 120, 320, 400 grit sand paper, Sprayed on a bit of polish and hey presto a front panel for my computer which just needs a little trimming up a bit of resin and some artistry to make it work. 











enjoy


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2012)

That's better than I thought you were going with this.  I was half expecting the entire slab of wood to be a vertical front for the case with a slot cut in it for the DR drive.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I would never say this.. but... I got wood looking at your wood!   Good job! I'm looking forward to seeing the end result of this project.


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys im a cabinetmaker by trade and working with solid timber is a real passion of mine i absolutely love trying to get the most out of it 

In the past i have built Grandfather clocks, marquetry inlay panels, china cabinets etc and i dont see this as much of a difference to those but just a little bit more involved to peak my interest


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 22, 2012)

^ What he said 

Nice progress, and the black motherboard tray and I/O panel will save you a heck of a lot of time and mess.  It should also add a nice touch to the already classy look that's emerging!


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 22, 2012)

The mobo tray is just being used as a template i have plans to change it to timber 


a little off topic these are a few things i have built for myself in the past


----------



## insane 360 (Aug 22, 2012)

very awesome work man, my uncle has been a wood worker all his life and i have a lot of respect for people who can build this type stuff that you (and anyone) can build, its amazing what can come from wood


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 22, 2012)

steamboatbob said:


> The mobo tray is just being used as a template i have plans to change it to timber



You are motivated!  If anything, having the templates will help.  Very, very nice work.  The half round table is stunning.


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 27, 2012)

ok first project has been finished the slab was used to make my ultimate charging station








and now onto todays work 

i spent my lunchtime making this little jig up so i can adjust it to suit, cut, modify and give me some good measurements. I have to admit that the front panel has now changed totally from the original drawings. you will note the cutouts in the side, have a guess what will go in there ?????  also this is just made from scrap 12mm mdf just so when it comes to cutting the timber i have i dont waste any this is only a mock up the right hand side will have the same feature as the left but i ran out of time and material to do it on the other side. its 600mm high 320mm wide and 200mm wide at the cutout. at this point i believe that the central section is about 50mm too wide but i will get to that at a later date. when i have a bit more hardware arrive at my door.






this is the backside of it 

with brackets placed to hold slot load drive and possibly a Hdd and above that room to put a radiator im thinking a 3 fan push pull setup should do the trick. also need to fit 3-4 SSD's somewhere in there but as this is a mock up nothing is set in concrete just yet.


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a quick update tonight just purchased some stainless steel wire mesh for the fan grills 

and purchased a big 100mm*100mm*3000mm length of Sheoak, the small half round table above is made from sheoak if you want a reference to what it looks like.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 28, 2012)

wow man, very talented. be proud of your work, it definitely deserves it


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 29, 2012)

i love answering the door atm to get parcels 

slim line slot load disk drive rocked up today just starting to get an idea to hide it but the facia cannot be replaced so i might just have one unsightly piece of plastic on this case after all but i will try to hide it as well as i possibly canwith possibly a bit of routing or something the like to hide it.

Now just a quick question if I was to go the full liquid cooling system and just need to cool CPU and GPU with a chance to possibly do 2 gpus in the future would it be better if i went for a 2 fan radiator or a 3 fan radiator ?????????? as my corsair H80 does a good job cooling my cpu but during summer my systems tend to always get hot due to ruddy hot aussie summer and i want to slim down my sapphire 7970.

cheers guys in advance


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like to model things with wood. Really sweet.
Nice job and keep it going!


----------



## steamboatbob (Aug 31, 2012)

ok more stuff ordered and more stuff arrived 

My big lump of Sheoak arrived today 90mm*90mm*2950mm after machining to get it dead straight. It was 100*100 but it was pretty severely bowed so i put it on a table planer and put it through a thicknesser at work to get it all nice and square and ready to cut up.

and here she is on my Panel Saw at work 







and just to show you guys what to expect from this unassuming piece of wood this pic shows what the color looks like after a bit of sanding and polishing.







ok and also today I ordered a 3, 120 fan radiator from PC Case Gear and a few cooling fittings. and have asked a very good friend of mine who works in a plastic manufactoring buisness if he can make up some custom resivoirs for me. one of the previous photos will give you a clue as to where they will go and the size of them 

all barring that framework should commence in about 2 weeks and then the real fun starts.
I'm looking at using traditional jointing in this case like dovetails, slot joins, finger joins just to make this woth my time and effort. Also it gives a much better and stronger finished product, so if you need anything i'm doing explained to you then dont hesitate to ask and i can try to describe it a bit better.





Total cost atm in AUD 

Slab $70
Resin $50
Gold Flakes $18 
Donor case $100 
Slim Slot Load Blue Ray Drive $95
Koolance Radiator $60
Compression Fitings $50
Stainless steel mesh $30
Sheoak $130

Total $603.00


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK this is my pc atm 






Very unasuming but works well under pressure. as i stated earlier most of this gear will be going into the new rig plus a few more goodies. I like the black/blue lighting scheme i currently have but i definately dont like the massive cooler on the gfx card 2.5 slots it takes up, so it has to go. the cooler not the card , but im looking at adding a secondgfx card in there. cpu cooler is fine but i need to upgrade it to be able to rip the coolers off the gfx cards and i dont think this system would cope with all the stuff im going to throw at it. also i need at least a 1200W PSU to cope with all the fun bits im going to throw at my wood case 




I WOULD BE VERY RECEPTIVE TO ANY SPONSORS AT THIS POINT PARTICULARY POWER AND COOLING


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 6, 2012)

not much to note this week just waiting on a few size critical parts till i start making framework up for the case.

Have ordered and am waiting on radiator, Resivoirs, and when they are here i can do a lot more for you guys


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cannot wait to see the finished article. Good on you.


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 9, 2012)

ok got some serious work done today just getting the radiator cowling made up for the front of the case. This is just taped together ATM to give me more sizes i need as im waiting for my friend to give me his dovetail jig to make it nice and sweet. a king plank in Sheoak will go down the gap in the centre to cover the gap then i shall rout the cooling vents in the centre of the face to get the airflow happening. the stainless stell mesh i ordered will go behind this to act as a filter and for good looks











the top and bottom of these strips will be cut square before going into the case and as soon as my resivoirs have arrived the front panel can be finished off and the case framework will be laid out.

enjoy


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2012)

I like where that is going! Can't wait to see what will look like when it's finished.


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 11, 2012)

ok i got my radiator yesterday so today in the workshop i made up a template for routing the Air intakes on the front of the case this was done by cutting a 12mm thick piece of MDF to the sizes behind the radiator cowling 600mm long by 132mm wide and using an old fan i screwed the fan to the mdf and routed the hole size using a flush cut router bit on a laminate trimmer and the end product is here 







and as you can see by the fan it has a nice fit leaving a space about 2mm all round.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 11, 2012)

nice work and awesome looking fortune there ^^

i was like when i read topic "Got wood" i was like u mean the anime sub group GotWoot x:


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 11, 2012)

the other things i have got done today were the following 

made a new centre plank so the radiator fits nice and snug with around 6mm clearance either side for fan wiring i have made one in sheoak and one in jarrah just to satisfy my curiosity as to which is the best

Jarrah





Sheoak





But in a rush to pack up this arvo i accidentally dropped one of the jarrah panels on the floor  and no it didn't bounce well it just goes to show that i will have to reinforce this setup with 6mm ply behind the face panel.






but this can be fixed with a little resin i also got some more resin additives ( very fine childrens glitter ) to get the same effect i did with the gold flakes so when the front section is finished i can fill in holes and such with this.


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 14, 2012)

just a little update today started work on the base, i have just cut 5 bits of sheoak and jarrah, into various sizes all 25mm thick and 620mm long the sizing is 20/90/40/90/20
in Sheoak/Sheoak/Jarrah/Sheoak/Sheoak this was Biscuit joined together to get a fairly level slab 620mm L 260mm W and 25mm D when the glue has cured 48Hours i will put this through a thicknesser to get it flat then trim it to size and rout the edging so it looks nice and pretty






my friend finally dropped off his dovetail jig so i can get some nice joints happening most of the front of the case will be done as a flush join with finger joins on the corners and im going for dovetails inside the case for the psu shroud and centre divider


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry for the delay in updates but work and home life have been crazy these last few daws but i managed to get a few things done and a few bits and pieces rocked up to my doorstep

first of all i have made my internal paneling i just cut some strips of sheoak into 600*90*10mm and some jarrrah into 600*60*10mm and just clamped them all together with a bit of glue at this thickness just a face 2 face glue join is strong enough to hold forever and if i tried to break the join the timber would end up snapping rather than the join

here it is in clamps
the clamps are set at 2 under and 1 over to stop the timber from warping while in the clamps 






and here is a finished product with my framing material for the 2 sides of the case i am going to use a Kreg joint with dowells instead of screws to fix these together and hopefully if all goes well by the end of the weekend this will be done. The shorter pieces are for the uprights and the longer ones are for the front to back these were machined up using a panel saw and a thicknesser to make them all the same.






Now this is the base that i have put all my marking out onto i just need to square it up on the saw and rout the edges unsure to go for an OGEE finish or just a Bullnose edge just yet, also need to rout the air holes for the PSU intake.






and here are a few bits that have come in to help with the build pretty self explanitory Radiator and Fan controller im going to put a sheoak slice on the front of the fan controller to give it a timber look and i will be using it to mount my slim optical drive on top of it if i can find an old laptop around. Fans im using for the build are Coolermaster silent 120mm. Just wondering if they are not worth it or will they hold up to the job of a radiator.FANS










And srry fuginator but im going to sort of steal an idea off you i saw your amazing steampunk build and what you did to your motherboard and i decided that i could do something very similar with mine being an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 i will be taking the thermal armour off and veneering it with some offcuts i had laying about at work i just hope i dont stuff it up too much 

also being a long weekend i hope i can get something nice done to show you guys that i am working on it


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 1, 2012)

little bit more done this weekend 
first i grabbed my MB Backplate and used it as a template for the risers i used a 2mm drill to put the holes in. this was followed up by tearing apart my computer to get a few things out firstly i needed the motherboard to make sure my risers were in the right spot only 2 needed to be relocated slightly. then i basically removed the thermal armour as i saw in fuginators thread but instead of painting i shall be applying veneer to mine just for something different.
also i installed my GFX Card and sound card on the motherboard to find out to template out the holes i am going to require so i can hide all my wiring. and finally put everything back in my case i'm using at the moment.

here are the happy snappys

risers installed





taking off the armour





Veneer selection for my armour





mobo installed on mb tray still needs to be cut out but this will be done after routing some holes in it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Love the originality, and quality craftsmanship!


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 1, 2012)

well hardstuff you may like this one then since its a public holiday today i got to spend some good time working on it today 

first of all i used a framing strap my kreg jig drilled all the framing holes then glued them together with a few dowells and then left them for a few hours 






then later this afternoon i took them out of the straps and cut the dowells off with a tennon saw a few mm high and used a belt sander to bring it flush and this is what the joint looks like. srry bout the blurry picture






now while all this was going on i was also cutting out my motherboard tray with a laminate trimmer and as i had a nice sharp cutter it was easy going i still have not cut out the holes for the sata cables or the usb3 port and also the access to the back of the cpu area of the mobo but it has been marked out to be done at a later date 

and here it is atm just in need of a little sanding and a few more holes 







and on a side note i purchased a corsair HX1050 modular power supply from PCCaseGear  untill sold out $100 off so it cost me $200 shipped 

cheers guys


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 3, 2012)

today i got to mucking about with the internal framework a bit at work and my first real mock up of what the case will look like i am happy with most of it but some things im not 

here she is


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool build
Sub'd


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 8, 2012)

well happy as hell today then really dissapointed in my bad research 

got my PSU and corsair white cables in the mail then upon having a look at the cabling to see what needed to be sleeved i realised that the PSU has the GFX card power comming from the box without being a separate cable. but it just means i have to do more sleeving than anticipated.







But i now have my dimensions to cut the rest of the holes in the Motherboard tray so i can get on with that instead.


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 9, 2012)

to fuginator who gave me this idea

i just used a straight edge and a veneer knife to cut a few thin strips of my veneer 

had to give the mobo a slight sand with 120grit paper to give it a good key






and clamp like buggery with lots of excess glue 






only doing a small bit atm to see if this glue holds well to plastic otherwise i shall be using araldite or some other 2 part glue

and in clamps for 8 hours i shall show you guys tommorrow what it looks like in the end


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 11, 2012)

well be all and end all the first glue i used did not hold at all so i got some epoxy glue (araldite) it has a high temp threshold so i should be good this takes time to do and i dont have enough hobby clamps but veneering the mobo tray is happening the main veneer im using is BEECH and ill have a few highlights with the darker burls on the face.


im aiming to do at least 4-5 faces every night so hopefully it should be finished in a few weeks as the glue takes 24 hours to go off.

and thanks again to fuginator who gave me the idea


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2012)

You must be a very patient man


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 14, 2012)

well progress sofar on mainboard






most of the side layers have been done now just a few internal ones to be done and them main covering sheet should be done by next week then more work on front panel when slot bay holder arrives which should be this week

cheers


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 14, 2012)

And also made a few more cutouts on the mainboard plate for power access to the back of the CPU and for the sata cables. this was done by a jigsaw so i need to neaten them up with a router and a 3mm roundover bit so there are no sharp edges


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 17, 2012)

got a great email today my friend finished customising my resivoirs  at a total material cost of $7.00 AUD


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

coming along nicely


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 22, 2012)

srry for the lack of updates but the next installment is here 

I received my slot load drive bay holder from PC Case gear the other day its a silverstone one and have tested it and it works perfectly and it will also hold 4 SSD's so my drive bays are now all sorted.

Well today I started work on the framework of the front panel, I drew the whole front panel out onto a piece of MDF to get sizes then cut a whole heap of MDF core Veneer paneling 4mm thick to make the framework i have only glued this together as it will get clad in the Jarrah Strips that you guys drooled over at the start of this thread 

here is the framework under clamps and packers to make it all square 






now after getting home and letting it dry out i got the radiator template i made earlier and routed out the fan holes that the fans will get bolted to with only one minor stuffup but im not fussed as it will not be seen (top radiator hole the template moved on me). And i then proceeded to check and make sure all my measurements are still correct and as you can see by the mock up im pretty spot on. the resivoirs will be raised so that they will be central in the height of the case. 

on the front of this framework i will be attaching some very fine stainless steel mesh to act as my filter arrangement and the jarrah panneling will be routed to sort of look like a darth vadar mask to let the air flow through and placed in front of the mesh.

Here is what it looks like atm 





















srrybut you will have to ignore my wifes jigsaw pieces


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 24, 2012)

ok got a heap of work done to the front panel yesterday and today, yesterday i just glued up the panel and left it for 24 hours, today however i sanded it back all nice and flat cut it to size and proceeded to undercoat it 3 times sanding it back with 320 grit paper in between each undercoat which gave me this result. I also made a little routing jig so i could rout out the front panel to my liking and also its a lot safer to clamp your workpiece and have both hands on your router when doing this. 












then followed a very tedious process of marking out all my holes for the radiator using my radiator jig i then used a trimmer with a fence to rout out the straight lines in the face panel most of this was done by eye a lot of turning the facia around so that the holes would be the same on both sides and routing each cut in 2 passes so the router bit would not get blunt or too hot and therefore burning the timber and trust me even though i was careful the last few passes were done very slowly as the cutter was getting very blunt. 
















I then flipped the face panel over and changed cutters to a 16mm flush cut bit to take 1 mm off the back of the face so my stainless steel mesh would sit in there nicely, i wasnt too fussed about neatness in here as this part will never be seen after gluing it to the radiator shroud






And here it is atm with bolted onto the shroud with the mesh, 1 Fan and radiator installed 
















enjoy and if you have any queries i will hope to answer them


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

The graining in that wood is just awesome! Subbed for sure!


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 24, 2012)

the grain comes about from a disease in the tree that effects the growth of the timber making it come out with all these patterns if you google images of Timber Burl or any timber that you like with the word BURL after it  you will see what i mean. I just love it


----------



## steamboatbob (Oct 29, 2012)

ok i have been getting some serious work done on the front panel today during my lunch break, i grabbed a block of timber that i had precut last week in anticipation and got stuck into  making the resivoir stands/ holders. There is still a load of work to be done on these things and im trying to juggle bits and pieces from this build. So here it is


First, routed out the bulk of the material out of the block 






Then grabbed a very sharp chisel and squared out the corners and made it all nice and neat






i then cut the blocks to size and had a little mock up of it 






This evening after i got home i put it all together again so i can measure out the side panels to be cut and shaped











and the blocks by themselves






enjoy guys


----------



## steamboatbob (Nov 9, 2012)

this project has not stopped i have just had to take on some extra work from home which is consuming my time atm


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

steamboatbob said:


> this project has not stopped i have just had to take on some extra work from home which is consuming my time atm



We will be waiting patiently for you brotha..  Amazing work so far!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2012)

This is an awesome project!  I'm in awe, and drooling!  I wish I had your patience and skill.  I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 13, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## trickson (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW you are really good at wood working! Great job and it looks fantastic!


----------



## steamboatbob (Jan 22, 2013)

ok finally i have started work on this again, pics to be uploaded in the next week or 2 when i think enough can be shown


----------



## steamboatbob (Feb 3, 2013)

update


----------

